# Cosmetic Surgery Center



## RedRaider (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm reviewing a set of plans for a cosmetic surgery center, and I'm a little confused whether their surgery room would be considered a "General Care Area" or a "Critical Care Area."  They will be doing liposuction, breast augmentation, nose jobs, etc. so people will be knocked out with anesthesia.  The reason I ask is because the architect did not include any battery or generator back-up system.  I asked the doctor to read the definition of each, and she said she would consider the room to be a "general care area," and the definition of "Patient Care Area" says it's the responsibility of the facility operator to declare what each room is.  How have others classified a cosmetic surgery room in regards to Article 517?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the board.  The key question is the number of persons who would be incapable of self preservation (asleep).  You do not have 24 hour sleeping so it is either ambulatory care or business.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 15, 2010)

What State?


----------



## RedRaider (Sep 15, 2010)

They only have one surgery room.


----------



## RedRaider (Sep 15, 2010)

This is in Texas.  We're under the 2008 NEC.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 16, 2010)

RedRaider,

Welcome to The Codes Forum!    

From the 2008 NEC: *"Critical Care Areas:* Those special care units, intensive care

units, coronary care units, angiography laboratories, cardiac catheterization

laboratories, delivery rooms, *operating rooms, and similar areas* in which patients

are intended to be subjected to invasive procedures and connected to line-

operated electromechanical devices."

.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 16, 2010)

The important phrase here is "intended to be subjected to invasive procedures and connected to line-

operated electromechanical devices".  The procedures are certainly invasive, and most likely the patients at some point in time are connected to line operated electromechanical devices (monitors, electrosurgical units, anesthesia machine, etc). Nothing about anesthesia or incapable of self preservation (for this issue).  Per 517.45, Article 517.30 through 35 must be followed.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 16, 2010)

RedRaider,

To add to what Dr. J. posted: From Art. 517.40(B): "*Inpatient Hospital Care*

*Facilities. *"For those nursing homes and limited care facilities that admit

patients who need to be sustained by electrical life support equipment, the

essential electrical system from the source to the portion of the facility where

such patients are treated shall comply with the requirements of [ Art. 517.45 ]

Part III, 517.30 thru 517.35."

.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 17, 2010)

Critical Care Area

A power loss during anesthesia could be fatal.  That is the answer.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

It's outpatient surgery... The building may be a "B", but the patient care areas are subject to 517.


----------

